# Lavadora centrales dca244ple



## andres85 (May 4, 2012)

Buenas noches: 

Tengo una lavadora centrales pero lo que pasa es que cuando le doy lavar comienza el llenado correctamente pero cuando llena se bloquea quedan los led parpadeando como presentando un error. 
Lleve la tarjeta a un tecnico me dijo que era el sensor del motor que se puso en corto y quemo unos transistores necesito que me digan si eso es correcto. Porque el me esta cobrando demasiado por el arreglo. Pero el tecnico le quito la primer resistencia que se encuentra despues del plus del sensor en la tarjeta y no se de  que valor es la resistencia. 
o ver si me puede enviar el plano. 
tarjeta dca244ple centrales. 

Atentamente
andres correa.


----------

